# Lidl protein bread



## Kirky79 (Feb 13, 2013)

Just found these in Lidl and they taste pretty good. Anyone know the Macros?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Kirky79 said:


> Just found these in Lidl and they taste pretty good. Anyone know the Macros?


No and I doubt they do iether lol


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

creamy load inside each bap


----------



## Kirky79 (Feb 13, 2013)

Lol, that's what I thought to. Heavyassweights are you chief filler?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Kirky79 said:


> Lol, that's what I thought to. Heavyassweights are you chief filler?


Sunday job

9am - 11am

I fill 80 rolls


----------

